# Worldviews in Movies



## Scott (Jan 3, 2006)

I am probably going to be teaching an apologetics class to our high school youth in the Spring. I was thinking about using movies as a vehicle to illustrate worldviews and am planning on getting Godawas stuff on that. Anyway, I wanted to show clips of movies to illustrate different views. Also, to get the kids to understand that worldviews pervade everything, including the movies they watch. What movies / clips would people recommend? 

For example, I was going to use the clip from Star Wars Episode 3 of Yoda's discussion with Anakin about having no attachment to people to illustrate certain eastern views of morality.

I was also going to use the clip of the Disney animated Pocahontas in which Pocahontas sings a long song about pantheism (the circle of life).

Anyway, what else would people recommend?


----------



## crhoades (Jan 3, 2006)

Our church is having a men's retreat Jan. 20-21 and this topic will be covered. They are having movie clips etc. as well. I'll report back what they used. Now if I can only remember....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2006)

In that same Episode III film Obi-Wan scolds Anakin that only "Sith believe in absolutes".


----------



## Vytautas (Jan 3, 2006)

Groundhog Day was solipsist.


----------

